
Meta Stack Machine vs. Meta State Machine - pplonski86
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.lang.forth/RI3A1cr8zq4
======
capitalsigma
Clicking through to the relevant github:

[https://github.com/udexon/5CSM/tree/master/SMOCL?fbclid=IwAR...](https://github.com/udexon/5CSM/tree/master/SMOCL?fbclid=IwAR2-1oq_y-d3SeHVbLMr1WHqjuj_t9armmTcLOU4bINBJPwmZa91WbpfddE)

This is gibberish.

> I also coined the name Inverse Shunting Yard Algorithm (ISYA) to describe
> the operations of [the system]...In my not so humble opinion, ISYA might be
> the most significant algorithm since [the Shunting Yard algorithm] -- as it
> can potentially "unify" ALL programming languages: Programmers need only to
> write programs in Forth-like reverse Polish notation; using nSM, the program
> written in RPN is translated into the host programming language and
> executed. This has immense implications on beginners learning programming
> languages, as well as large teams, as using RPN helps to consolidate codes
> written in multiple programming languages.

This just in: it's possible to represent a syntax tree in different ways.

> The main motivation lies in mobile GPU cryptocurrency mining. By rejecting
> OpenCL, Google has caused a huge unfortunate side effect -- tens of millions
> if not hundred of millions of Android mobile phone with GPU effectively
> become underutilized...[This project will]...utilize the hundred of millions
> of GPU in Android phones, especially for cryptocurrency mining. [It] will
> provide the much needed Forth-like interactive development enviroment to
> develop cryptocurrency mining programs ON THE MOBILE DEVICE ITSELF, as well
> as potential novel optimization schemes, as described below.

Ah, yes, that's just what the world needs -- a way to make sure your phone is
so hot and power-hungry at all times that you can fry an egg on it.

> Forth code optimization is a manual process, while C code optimization is a
> black box, automated process based on algorithms written by compiler
> developers...[This project] can make C code optimization a manual process
> like Forth, opening up the black art of code optimization to a wider
> audience.

Don't you just hate it when your compiler makes the right choices for you?
Wouldn't you rather have to manually allocate registers every time you build
your binary?

~~~
heavenlyblue
A few years ago I had an encounter with a guy on Quora who was claiming to
have invented a way to reverse SHA-256 used in Bitcoin because you can use a
SAT solver to do so.

He claimed to having done so.

I was not entirely sure if he had a condition or if he was just trolling. He
was technical enough to put the arguments in a way that essentially looks
absolutely plausible for someone who is not familiar with the problem.

He's still a puzzle to me.

~~~
TomMarius
There is a similarly crazy person who's moderately famous in my country - he
claims he has "a much better instant search algorithm way faster than Google",
but sadly because of the mafia and the Illuminati and probably also the Jew-
freemasons no one wants to give him capital. He is also smart enough to seem
to know what he's talking about, knows hard facts about common search
algorithms and actually can code. I wonder how does that happen - he is not
even trying to foul investors.

~~~
DiabloD3
I think I've heard of this guy, but theres probably more than one. They
describe how to _search_ faster, not produce results faster.

Whats really silly is, its already as fast as it needs to be: Google has long
since admitted their bottleneck isn't reading all the websites and parsing
them (they could point their entire Death Star-esque amount of raw network and
disk bandwidth and DDoS the entire Internet at once, every single indexable
webserver)...

Its actually storing them coherently in their database(s). They have to store
them before they can process them (thus reading them back while other storing
is happening), and then reading their OTHER database of searchable metadata.

Databases Are Hard(tm). Next gen databases like Spanner and BigTable didn't
get invented because reading websites was hard (where "better search algos"
fits in), but because coherently handling a large database of said fetched
results was hard.

Actually, it isn't even Databases Are Hard(tm), its the Laws Of Physics Are
Hard(tm). 90% of whacko claims I can dismiss because either that, or I'm
reasonably sure P != NP.

------
nickpsecurity
Try out Abstract, State Machines for math stuff. They've already had over a
decade of research and field use. They were also rated easy to learn, like
TLA+, for programmers vs stuff like Coq or Isabelle. There's also tooling for
them like Asmeta. Here's some links:

[http://www.di.unipi.it/~boerger/Papers/Methodology/BcsFacs07...](http://www.di.unipi.it/~boerger/Papers/Methodology/BcsFacs07.pdf)

[http://asmeta.sourceforge.net/](http://asmeta.sourceforge.net/)

Also, type abstract state machines into search on
[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs) for quite a few examples I put on
there. We have lots of practical, formal, methods submissions plus some folks
that do it professionally in there. Just click formalmethods tag.

